

Comparison of Novice Software-Writing Accuracy Rates in Three Languages [pdf] - m0nastic
http://ecs.victoria.ac.nz/foswiki/pub/Events/PLATEAU/Program/plateau2011-stefik.pdf

======
m0nastic
Also, if anyone doesn't want to read the whole paper, here are slides from the
same presentation:
[http://ecs.victoria.ac.nz/foswiki/pub/Events/PLATEAU/Program...](http://ecs.victoria.ac.nz/foswiki/pub/Events/PLATEAU/Program/plateau2011-myers-
slides.pdf)

